# Wie teuer ist eine Spieleentwicklung?



## BartholomO (27. März 2012)

Hi Leute, hab mich mal gefragt, wie teuer es denn eigentlich ungefähr ist ein durchschnittliches Spiel zu entwickeln, mit Gehälter der Angestellten und dem ganzen Material, dass man dazu benötigt. Und welches ist dass bisher teuerste Spiel dass je entwickelt wurde, und wie viel denkt ihr haben dort die Entwicklungen gekostet? Mir ist klar das dass wahrscheinlich keiner genau sagen kann, aber ich fand dieses Thema jetzt ganz interessant, da ich eine Diskussion mit einem Kumpel darüber hatte. War nicht schon einmal die Rede, dass Duke Nukem dass bisher teuerste Spiel war? Was ja aber dann wirtschaftlich ein Flop war, da es ja weniger eingebracht hat, als man ausgegeben hat.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist GTA IV eines der teuersten und liegt so im Rahmen von 120 Mio $. Also vergleichbar mit großen Filmproduktionen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. März 2012)

kommt drauf an, welches Studio? Zeitraum? evtl. Lizenzen? Werbung usw... Ein Spiel für "nur" 60M muss nicht schlechter sein als eins für 100M  Wobei man schon bei solchen Summen von richtigen Blockbustern spricht ala' GTA, BF3,  GT5. Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 war da schon um einiges Günstiger 
Aber wie unser Professor schon gesagt, GTA IV war mit am teueresten... (Ich habe 130M in Kopf, aber ich glaube auf die 10M kommt es da auch nicht mehr an... )


----------



## Low (27. März 2012)

> *Grand Theft Auto IV*: 100 Millionen USD
> *Gran Turismo 5*: 80 Millionen USD
> *Shenmue*, 70 Millionen USD
> *Too Human*, 60+ Millionen USD
> ...





> 01. *Grand Theft Auto 4* (PS3, Xbox 360, PC; 100 Mio. Dollar)
> 02. *World of Warcraft* (PC, Mac; 80 Mio. Dollar)
> 02. *Gran Turismo 5* (PS3; 80 Mio. Dollar)
> 04. *Shenmue *(Sega Dreamcast; 70 Mio. Dollar)
> ...



Die Lizensen werde die Kosten bestimmt in die Höhe treiben. Kosten für die Mitarbeiter wird bei GTA bestimmt nur 30-50 Mio gewesen sein.


----------



## BartholomO (27. März 2012)

Naja, aber warum war dann zum Beispiel wenn man so viel Geld in GTA 4 investiert hat das Spiel auf dem PC mit solchen Fehlern und Bugs bestückt wie man es selten von einem Spiel gesehen hat? 

Hat man in GTA 4 überhaupt irgendwelche Lizenzen benötigt, die Autos tragen andere Namen, Corvette heißt Conquette usw. Ein paar Lieder sind zwar meines Wissens (besitze ja selbst GTA 4) lizenziert, aber dass wars ja dann schon. Oder mussten sie sich etwa auch eine Lizenz kaufen um New York nachzukonstruieren? 

Wie viele Geld in der Entwicklung hat dann eigentlich Duke Nukem verschlungen? Weil ich dachte mal gehört zu haben, dass dafür sehr viel geld draufgegangen ist, vorallem da es ja soweit ich weiß über 10 Jahre gedauert hat dieses Spiel fertig zu stellen.

Und die Statistiken sind ja vom September bzw. Februar 2010, was denkt ihr hat es gekostet Battlefield 3 zu entwickeln, ich denke dass wird sich auch in den Top 5 angesiedelt haben.


----------



## Low (27. März 2012)

Ich habe leider auch nur das hier gefunden: 


> Laut Benzies haben mehr als 1000 Menschen  dreieinhalb Jahre daran  gearbeitet. Alle Zwischensequenzen seien mit echten Schauspielern  aufgenommen und dann animiert worden. Der reine Missionsteil von GTA 4  habe eine Länge von etwa 60 Stunden. Times online berichtet, über  100.000 Fotos seien in New York für das Spiel gemacht worden. Man habe  Zeitrafferkameras auf New Yorker Häuserdächern angebracht, um  aufzunehmen, wie stark es regnet



Dann würden die ja nur 33.333,33 im Jahr verdienen. Habe bei mir nur mit einem Jahr gerechnet.


----------



## BartholomO (28. März 2012)

Was mich da mal interessiert wenn wir schon bei dem Thema sind, die Kosten sind ja wahrscheinlich ohne Patches die dazugekommen sind so nach und nach, wie viele kostet es denn so ein Patch zu machen? Da jetzt z. B. bei BF3 schon zum 2. mal ein Patch nachgereicht werden musste mit über 1. Gigabyte, und da sitzen die ja schon eine Weile lang drann, ohne eigentlich mehr Geld zu verdienen. Und weiß jemand noch was über die Entwicklungskosten von BF3?


----------



## Low (28. März 2012)

Ich denke das die Kosten für Patches drin sind da die Entwicklungskosten erst viel später nach Release öffentlich gemacht werden (nach Recherche). Zum Beispiel sind die Entwicklungskosten bei WoW nur so "hoch" weil seit 2003 (???) daran gearbeitet wird. Ich denke bei einem Spiel wie BF3 arbeiten an einem Patch 5-8 Leute, die Kosten sind alle im Verkaufspreis mit einkalkuliert. Außerdem darf man die Marketingskosten für solche Spiele nicht vergessen. Würde aber auch gerne mal offizielle Zahlen dazu höhren.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. März 2012)

Auffallend viele Konsolen Spiele dabei bei dieser Liste.

ich wette das eine reine PC Entwicklung wesentlich billiger ist, abgesehn von werbe Etat


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Da jetzt z. B. bei BF3 schon zum 2. mal ein Patch nachgereicht werden musste mit über 1. Gigabyte, und da sitzen die ja schon eine Weile lang drann, ohne eigentlich mehr Geld zu verdienen. Und weiß jemand noch was über die Entwicklungskosten von BF3?


 
Patches gehören einfach zu einem guten Support. Wer in ein Spiel keine Arbeit mehr rein steckt (vorallem bei einem großen Multiplayer wie BF), der vergrault zuviele Kunden. Das würde sich zu stark auf das Image auswirken, und es würde auch niemand einsehen, noch Geld in künftige DLCs/Addons zu investieren.


----------



## BartholomO (29. März 2012)

Habe auch gehört dass PC Spiele einfacher zu Entwickeln seien.

Ja es ist mir schon klar, dass man es als Firma eigentlich machen muss da man sonst zu viele Kunden Vergrault, aber viele Firmen lassen trotzdem nach einiger Zeit einfach locker obwohl noch so viel zu machen werde, gutes Beispiel dass mir einfällt, weil ich dass Spiel besitze: F1 2011. Dort haben sie nämlich immer noch lang nicht alle Fehler beseitigt, aber ich denke da kommt jetzt nach der langen Zeit kein Patch mehr.

@Low Wie könnten sie Anfangs schon die Patches in die Entwicklungszeit einkalkulieren? Jetzt mal wieder dass Beispeil bei GTA 4, die habens ja für PC rausgebracht, obwohl es solche Probleme auf dem PC machte, da war zwar schon anfangs klar, dass sie Performance Patches usw. raushauen werden. Aber dann in den späteren Patches haben sie ja dann sogar den Social Club nicht mehr als Pflichtprogramm drinngehabt, und es mit dem Patch deinstalliert, ich denke mal dass war Anfangs noch nicht geplant den zu entfernen, sonst hätte man sich ja die Anmeldung die die Spieler dort machen mussten ja gleich sparen können

Aber auch bei BF3 gerade bei "Kriegsspielen" ist es ja normal dass noch Balancing Patches rauskommen, aber die Firma kann ja nicht schon in der Entwicklung des Spieles sagen wie viele Balancing Patches sie raushauen werden.


----------

